# 01-03 sentra EURO tails (haha samo)



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

JUST seen these on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2412784262&category=33716

I dunno how long they have been around, but I'm pretty sure they are brand spankin new product... never seen them around before... maybe this is a repost but I'm a post whore so I dont really give a shit so dont tell me if it is.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

shit i saw them for the first time on ebay too yesterday... these altezzas just keep popping up!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I think the stocks look 10 times better.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I gotta get some for my rollerblades.

Seth


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I think they would look fine on a silver SE-R or Spec-V, maybe even a white one.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah they are some of the better looking altezzas... not saying I like them, but they are better than the ones for some other cars...
I like that they are 3d altezzas, they may look goodon a silver spec.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I think the only altezzas that look any good are the ones that are painted on the inside to the color of the car. The chrome ones just don't fit on any car.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

altezzas euros call them what you like.. they're still crap..
im glad they dont have any for the b13..


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

anything would pretty much be better than chrome.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think Ill throw Up if I see this on a SPEC-V....


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

There's no reverse lights on the altezzas... hrmmmmm


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *There's no reverse lights on the altezzas... hrmmmmm *


the b15's have the reverse lights by their tag in the middle of the trunk lid


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah, I was thinking the white portion of the tails was the reverse, but they're turn signals. My bad, I've never seen a B15 go in reverse.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

DAMN... for something that costs probably 25 dollars to make it sold for 227 dollars shipped.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nissan has a new design for the 2004 B15s. Its kinda like a red in red altezza light.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Those ^^^ look MUCH better IMO.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

They would look better if they fit the curve of the lamp more. I think the current ones are much nicer. If they got rid of the outline and just had the circles on there, that would look a lot better.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I love the 04 V taillights, and if I had to buy altezzas, I'd buy the other set for b-15s that are 3D with a gray background. I think I'll get those and get them sprayed Sunburst Yellow.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I bought mine last week...I should have them when I go home tonight. I am going to paint the inside of the tail black. I will post pics when I get them in.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

jblaze,

those will look quite nice I reckon!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

btw, that's a sweet looking b15.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

thanx Dynamitega...I actually got ahold of the people selling my lights today...I bought them the 23 of April, last wendsday. I thought they would be at my house by now, b/c they said they would ship them out as soon as I paid. Well I paid on the 23rd. They gave me the tracking number so I checked out where they were. Them bastards just sent them out yesterday, so they are still in CA. I wont get htem until Thursday now. Over 2 weeks after I ordered them. I am a little pissed about it. Sorry for the vent guys.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I feel your pain, I hate slow shippers!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

now those look tasteful....


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Ive seen the Altezzas on a Silver Spec.... The Chrome had been painted body color and the whole body had been smoothed.. Looked pretty F%$$#ing sweet....


----------

